
Organizing your codebase for microservices - manishas
We have adopted the microservices architecture at Shippable and want to share some of the decisions we made along the way. The first was - how should code be organized? Mono repo with all services or one repository for each microservice?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.shippable.com&#x2F;our-journey-to-microservices-and-a-mono-repository<p>Let me know what you think!
======
mcarter987
What kind of cultural obstacles did you need to overcome with your dev team to
make this transition? Did it feel disruptive or more natural? Any advice on
getting everyone on board and productive quickly, or lessons you wish you had
learned before embarking on this journey?

